# Stevens shotguns for $150 bucks!



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Cheaper than dirt has Stevens defense shotguns for $150 and free shipping.

Stevens 12 Gauge Shotgun STV350 Black with Ghost Ring Sights 18951


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Not a bad deal at all for some Chinese Iron.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Not a bad deal at all for some Chinese Iron.


I'm thinking trunk gun or stash with other supplies gun.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> Cheaper than dirt has Stevens defense shotguns for $150 and free shipping.
> 
> Stevens 12 Gauge Shotgun STV350 Black with Ghost Ring Sights 18951


It's a great buy, but for me I don't buy anything from Cheaper than dirt after the price hiking they did after the CT shooting.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Don't support CTD. They have turned their backs on us every single time they have been under pressure to do so. They're a bunch of cowards.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I have one with the short and long barrel. If you are left handed like me I would not buy it because if the safety location. Otherwise buy it. If you are short with a short reach like me you will need to have the stock cut down like I had to. Otherwise buy it.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I see the Stevens is out of stock But that they list the Mossberg 500 and the RIA M5 both of which have been good for me.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

retired guard said:


> I see the Stevens is out of stock But that they list the Mossberg 500 and the RIA M5 both of which have been good for me.


I must have got the last one!

They have the Rock Island for the same price.

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/GUN-329


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Congratulations enjoy it and keep us posted on how she works for you.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Buds has an ASI shotgun for $179 delivered, I would imagine shipping from CTD is as much or more than the difference. I personally will no longer do business with CTD.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> Buds has an ASI shotgun for $179 delivered, I would imagine shipping from CTD is as much or more than the difference. I personally will no longer do business with CTD.


Shipping is free


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> Cheaper than dirt has Stevens defense shotguns for $150 and free shipping.
> 
> Stevens 12 Gauge Shotgun STV350 Black with Ghost Ring Sights 18951


I have this same one. A long time friend gave it to me, new in the box because he didn't have room for it in his safe and he didn't want to lug it to the gun show. I love mine. Had a 320 once but had to sell it. Really liked that one too, but I like the pistol grip better.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Question...
Almost all of these still have space under the barrel for a LONGER mag tube? I can understand why you don't want a longer tube on a hunting gun (added weight and you still only get 3 rounds). But for the life of me, I can't see why they don't use the FULL area under the 18" or 20" barrel like Mossberg does on their 590 series.









Who ever picked up a Home Defense shotgun going into a potentially hostile situation where your family was at risk and said, "Yeah... Nine rounds is just WAAAY too much. Do you have a gun that only holds five?" Ok.... Maybe Joe Biden would say that, but that ought to be proof enough that 5 when you can have 9 is not the best decision.


----------

